# Cosmo's First Waiting Thread!



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Cosmo is the herd mascot. She is a great mom and has always had beautiful, colorful kids. She is almost 3 and has kidded for us twice. Cosmo has had 2 red kids, a buck and a doe, 1 paint doe and 1 red dapple doe. We kept the red and red dapple doe that she had last year.









Anyways.. Cosmo is due the week after Poli ( about 7 weeks)and is HUGE already! She has a nice size udder already too. We are hoping for triplets! Last year she was big, and everyone thought she could have trips, but no, just 2, 10 pound does. This year, she is bigger than she was the week before kidding, at 7 weeks to go! So she's gotta have triplets at least! Cosmo is a quad herself.

The first picture is of Cosmo 2 weeks before kidding last year. The other are her from a few days ago.







There is also one of her with her newborn 2012 does.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh wow! She is HUGE!!! Poor girl...lol Her babies from 2012 are so cute!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep here they are now.  Ruby and Diamond. Ruby is my altime favorite goat. She is the sweetest, spoiled-est goat EVER! She also was our best 2012 show goat placing 1st and 5th in large classes. Her sister always placed behind her. 

I forgot to mention that she is bred to Teflon. They should have beautiful kids together! WIDE kids I'm sure.  

We can feel her kids kicking now too. They are pretty weak, but you can still feel them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with kidding!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She sure is biggern last year! I'd trade a pair of 10# doelings for trips anyday!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

noticed green grass in the pics from a few weeks ago. I'd love to have that .

fingers crossed for trips


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

LilBleatsFarm said:


> noticed green grass in the pics from a few weeks ago. I'd love to have that .
> 
> fingers crossed for trips


Ya well, it rains here in SW WA 8-9 months of the year, so I'd give up some green grass for just a few more months of sunshine! It is beautiful here is the spring and summer ... but the rain...  `

I will hate to see what poor Cosmo looks like in another 6 weeks! Poor thing!! I sure hope she has triplet girls. Is that asking for too much?


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Ya well, it rains here in SW WA 8-9 months of the year, so I'd give up some green grass for just a few more months of sunshine! It is beautiful here is the spring and summer ... but the rain...  `
> 
> I will hate to see what poor Cosmo looks like in another 6 weeks! Poor thing!! I sure hope she has triplet girls. Is that asking for too much?


We'd kill for more precipitation here right now I think. These last couple of drought years have been hard (and expensive) for people with livestock in Colorado. We dream of green all winter and moisture all year it seems.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

PS... cosmo is beautiful and so are her girls. Since ruby's your favorite, you can just send diamond down to my house.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Engebretsen said:


> PS... cosmo is beautiful and so are her girls. Since ruby's your favorite, you can just send diamond down to my house.


Yes, that's true. I shouldn't complain! At least we get rain at all. 

Diamond will be for sale actually after she kids in April.  I think a friend in WA will want her though. Sorry!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

She is such a beautiful doe! Good luck!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Maggie said:


> She is such a beautiful doe! Good luck!


Thanks Maggie!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Poor Cosmo, will she make it another 6 weeks? LOL Hopefully she has triplets in there! A red, a red paint and a red dapple would be neat


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Engebretsen said:


> PS... cosmo is beautiful and so are her girls. Since ruby's your favorite, you can just send diamond down to my house.


no no she can come to my house


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> Poor Cosmo, will she make it another 6 weeks? LOL Hopefully she has triplets in there! A red, a red paint and a red dapple would be neat


That would be *awesome*! And all girls of course! I will be SHOCKED if she has a dapple though, as she is bred to a paint and the first spotted animal is 2 generations back.  Teflon's grandfather.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I took some more pics of her today. Her udder is really starting to change. As well as her tailhead. 

Poor girl... I got a picture of her sitting down. She only does that when she has a huge belly and is pregnant. It's like she has to take a break in the proces of standing up to get enough strength to lug her big belly up.  I feel so bad for her. Fortunately she doesn't seem to be bothered by her bigness ...yet.  6 more weeks to go...


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh my! The pic of her sitting cracked me up. She is too cute.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww poor girl! The sitting picture is definitely funny though, her expression is priceless!
Snow White does this a lot, she'll lay down, get uncomfortable and get up and sit like this for a while.
The other day I was looking out the window, watched her sit up, then she turned her head back like she was going to scratch...but then she just laid her head on her belly and tried to sleep! I wish i had my camera handy for that. 

Does Cosmo ever lay flat on her side to sleep? With that big belly I'm sure it's not something she could do easily lol Snow White sometimes will just lay flat all stretched out, and it's so funny to see!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Oh poor baby, hopefully she'll go soon I can't wait to see that baby's (see I'm thinking plural).


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wlschwallenberg said:


> Oh my! The pic of her sitting cracked me up. She is too cute.


Yah, she is pretty funny. She is very smart and is always making faces at me. 

Hoosier Shadow: She really only lays down on her side when she is getting close to her due date. That is the only time when I see her doing that.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Yah, she is pretty funny. She is very smart and is always making faces at me.
> 
> Hoosier Shadow: She really only lays down on her side when she is getting close to her due date. That is the only time when I see her doing that.


That's funny! My Alpine was making faces at me behind my back the other day, my hubs was all but rolling on the ground.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wlschwallenberg said:


> That's funny! My Alpine was making faces at me behind my back the other day, my hubs was all but rolling on the ground.


Goats are the most entertaining animals ever.  I don't know what life would be like without them.


----------

